# Board locks



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

Does anyone use em? what kind? and are they easy to carry around? I guess cable kind would be Ideal?
I hear stories of boards just disappearing my last snow trip. I wouldn't want anyone to just walk off with my board I just bought. To me it seems like a good investment, I dunno Lojack for snowboards?


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

*dakine lock*

Yeah man they work. My cousin just had his board taken and we didn't want that to happen anymore. I bought a dakine small combination wire lock to protect all of our boards from being taken. So far none of our boards have been taken (Knock on wood). I think they work great and pretty small man. Like the size of a cell phone in my pocket.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

In 1987, I was 13. They guy who gave my first lesson rode a Gnu. He was doing 540's off little kickers way back when. I worked a summer job and saved up for a year and half to get a Gnu, becuase I wanted to ride like he did. A week after I finally got it, I went on a ski trip with my church youth group to Sunday River. It was stolen 2 hours after we got there. People at church pitched in bought me a new board 2 weeks later. Since then, my board never goes leaves my sight unless is is locked up. I havn't had one stolen since.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

*Just bought one*

Me and my buddy's have never had a board go missing here in the mid-atlantic region, but you never know. Whenever we go into the lodge we always worry about it. Some places are kind enough to have free board checks, but if that is not available, we usually keep someone posted or at least check on them every few minutes. I bought a Demon brand lock/leash combo & Stomp pad package for $25. I've never heard of the brand but liked the combo idea, so I would not have to carry it around in my pocket and I needed a new stomp pad anyway. Both items seem pretty solid and I figure if someone sees any kind of lock on a board they'll probably move on to a board that has none. I think this will add a lot to my peace of mind when relaxing in the lodge.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Board locks are good last weekend I was actually scared to leave me board unattended especially my girls board who has an awesome setup...But heres a funny story last year we went riding and after about 2 hours we took a break,so I locked up the boards with one of those burton locks,when we came back I couldnt get the damn thing to open after about 10 minutes I had enough so I decided to "chew" the lock off,yes chew.. and after a couple of try's I was successful that story is always a good one to tell at parties.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

My friend got his skis stolen...Really it wouldnt be hard to snag someones board. There are about 500 people walking around with snowboards. I couldn't steel someones board, I just think of how I would feel if someone jacked my board. So I did pick up a nice master lock (A nice small one) and took 2' of cable wire and crimped loops in the ends. Cost me a whole $6 all togather.


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

laz167 said:


> so I decided to "chew" the lock off,yes chew.. and after a couple of try's I was successful



Jesus, your mouth is a deadly weapon!


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Slaughterhouse recommended a good one a month or two ago which is an awesome lock. It's an RC Python. It's not a retractable style lock but the cable is alot thicker and when it is all coiled up, it's no bigger than a retractable lock. I highly recommend that unit.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

*How do I set the Combination?*



Grimdog said:


> Slaughterhouse recommended a good one a month or two ago which is an awesome lock. It's an RC Python. It's not a retractable style lock but the cable is alot thicker and when it is all coiled up, it's no bigger than a retractable lock. I highly recommend that unit.


I just picked up that very same python lock. It says that I am able to set my own combination, but they missed putting the instructions on HOW to do this. I figured out that the default combination was 0000, but I don't want to end up having to use this one at the hill. I guess I could bring it in to the store I got it, but I'm out of town. Would you happen to have the instructions handy? There doesn't seem to be anything on the RC website at all on how to do it.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

I know how to do it but will have to explain later when I have more time.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Instead of typing a bunch of stuff that I may not even understand I have posted a how-to video on YouTube.


YouTube - RC Ptyhon Snowboard Lock


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

Awesome. Thanks alot. That helped me out. it was a bit sticky, and i needed to use a butter knife to make it snap out. But, its working now and thats all I needed. Thanks again!


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

I always lock my board up. I personally have just the small burton wire combination lock but prety much anything descent will work. You just need something that is annoying enough to make someone conscious about standing there trying to snag a board. 

I decided to get one of these after continuously seeing little hooligans walk up and snag boards so they didn't have to rent one or just because. These sort of kids are unfortunately overwhelming in population at almost every mountain in the world. Fortunately most are to lazy or too paranoid to sit there trying to undue a lock.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

where do you buy a rc python lock??? i ve been looking online and cant seem to find a place


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

PNS said:


> where do you buy a rc python lock??? i ve been looking online and cant seem to find a place


I'm in Alberta and the only place I have seen them is at Sport Chek.


----------



## darkninja (Jan 17, 2009)

I used to not lock up my board and luckily never had it disappear on me. Then about 2 years ago someone decided they wanted my piece of crap civic parked in front of my apartment. So i figured if someone is going to steal my car directly infront of where i live a snowboard is even easier to take. 

Now i just have a pretty cheap and basic recoil type of lock. It has a pretty thin, but metal-wire cable and is long enough to wrap around 4 boards with only a little puzzle solving . To me the lock is definitely worth the piece of mind and barely any extra weight/bulge in my pocket.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

I just use one of those Ski lock things that fit into the metal brackets that most ski resorts have. I have never not been able to find an empty bracket. If I could not then I would not leave my gear unattended.

This season I was sitting about 10 metres away from my board (20 feet for you Americans  ) and I was watching this guy eyeing my board. I was kinda hoping he tried to take it so that I could calmly approach him as he walked away and complimemt him on the nice board he had .... and then....

Anyhow, I think he got spooked or realized that he better not try something stupid and he left.

If you have crap stuff and don't care if it is stolen I guess that is a different story.


----------

